# New member



## RazzMaster78 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, my name is George, I’m a freemason since january 6019 A.*.L.*., actually in second degree as a fellow craft within a regular blue lodge from Romania. T.*.A.*.F.*.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2020)

RazzMaster78 said:


> Hi, my name is George, I’m a freemason since january 6019 A.*.L.*., actually in second degree as a fellow craft within a regular blue lodge from Romania. T.*.A.*.F.*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Greetings and Welcome !
Unusual to see Masonic Dating Systems used on posts ( A.L. is no great secret, but just not used much outside documents..)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome brother


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello from England.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 13, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jan 16, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum


----------

